# Actor Rob Schneider praises police after his car breaks down



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Would have been nice to get someone a little higher ranked from the Happy Madison crew, but I won’t be picky..


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Speaking of, David Spade is very pro-LE back in 2008 he donated 100,000$ in patrol rifles to the Phoenix Police Department.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I just saw this, I love his opening jab to sleepy joe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

As I've mentioned in other threads, there are actually a lot of Hollywood folks who are pro police. My department interacts with them all the time. I've come across lots of them over the years and only a few weren't too nice. All the others were good. 

However, as we usually see, it's not the folks who are pro-police, it's the nay-sayers who are usually the loudest and got the most publicity.... Alec Baldwin for example.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

what was once referred to as The Silent Majority. I wish that majority would get a little more VOCAL and maybe drown out the idiots. But when they do speak (thank you Mr. Schneider) they are far more polite, dignified and upright as those in the OTHER camp.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> As I've mentioned in other threads, there are actually a lot of Hollywood folks who are pro police. My department interacts with them all the time. I've come across lots of them over the years and only a few weren't too nice. All the others were good.
> 
> However, as we usually see, it's not the folks who are pro-police, it's the nay-sayers who are usually the loudest and got the most publicity.... Alec Baldwin for example.


In your experience, who is a someone that surprised you as a hater or supporter? 

I was actually surprised when Sam Elliot openly supported Biden and donated to him. Then again, just because you’re known for playing cowboy on TV doesn’t make you one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> In your experience, who is a someone that surprised you as a hater or supporter?
> 
> I was actually surprised when Sam Elliot openly supported Biden and donated to him. Then again, just because you’re known for playing cowboy on TV doesn’t make you one.
> 
> ...


That's a good question. Is Shaq still a reserve out there?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> That's a good question. Is Shaq still a reserve out there?


Shaq was a reserve with the LA County Sheriff's Department so maybe MSW might have a better answer for that question. I haven't seen anything about it in quite a while. 

I can say that Shaq is very police friendly. I've not run into him myself but know a lot of people who have and all have said he was a good guy, very friendly, and always took pictures with the guys. He also paid for several police cars that were burned and totaled after a couple of the Lakers' championship wins when he was playing with them.

I can't think of anyone who personally surprised me one way or the other. However, I know someone who had a "run in" with Jerry Seinfeld and he said Jerry was a Jerk. I also know someone who was actually on Oprah's show back around 2001 and he said her on-air personality was nothing like what he saw when the cameras were off. I know someone who stopped Barbara Streisand for speeding back in the early 90s and told me that she said something very degrading to him before he could even say hello. The same guy also stopped Arnold Schwarzenegger twice and said he was nice as could be both times.

I can tell you from personal experience that Jay Leno, Adam Sandler, Ruth Buzzi, Joe Mantegna, Jo Anne Worley, Dennis Franz, Markie Post, Judge Reinhold, Bob Hope, Joe Pesci, and even George Clooney, were all very friendly when I had interactions with them.

Jay Leno was and continues to be the best. He's attended numerous LAPD divisional Christmas parties for more than 20 years, does an hour long stand up (for free) and then donates several thousand dollars to that division's station fund. He also hosts personal tours for officers who happen to stop by his garage, which is on the edge of Burbank Airport. It's where he houses many of his personal car collection. Very nice guy and very down to earth.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

My only brushes with greatness were many years ago with a pro-police state supreme judicial court justice whom I stopped (twice) for minor traffic violations. In both instances, he was quite friendly and let me off with a warning.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I don’t have nearly as many run-ins with big stars as the west coast officers might, but I met quite a few when I worked for a college that had a huge arena there. WWE and the like wrestlers were always very down to earth and friendly. Pretty much every country star was as well, in fact, Luke Combs is best friends with a VA state trooper. The two were roommates in college and they still hang out regularly. Despite her political leanings, Taylor Swift was incredibly friendly with us, and was actually pretty flirty with me when I worked backstage at one of her concerts. I showed off the body cam videos of her flirting with me to my co-workers for months. It was quite a bragging point for me. Most other singers and such didn’t go out fo their way to be friendly to us, but they were polite and non-antagonistic. 

The absolute friendliest and nicest celebrity I ever met was (believe it or not) Simon Cowell. I was actually kind of afraid to interact with him but he was a completely different person than his American Idol personality.

Unsurprisingly, most rappers were assholes to us. I guess I can’t expect much from people who actively sing about “fuck 12” etc. My sergeant arrested a pretty popular rap duo in the mid-2000’s for disorderly conduct. The whole time they mouthed off about how special they were.

The one exception that I was surprised by was Keith Urban. As I said a lot of country singers were very friendly, but he was kind of a dick and ignored any officers who said hi. He also got pissed that there were “too many cops” at the concert and requested through his manager with our chief that some of us either leave or go hide somewhere. He was told no.

Of course, maybe he just had a bad day, but he seemed like an ass to me.

Probably my weirdest interaction was when I arrested a drunk student at a football game. The guy kinda acted up so I put him on the ground while I waited for a transport unit. The guy was still cursing and half-ass kicking at me from the ground. John Grisham (who was apparently attending the game with his wife) walked up and asked me if I needed any assistance. I politely declined, but it was nice of him.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard Ed Norton and Brad pitt can be kind of d-bag. I heard from guys from my department, when they were shooting daddy's home2 that mel Gibson is vrey od guy but he's cool, mark whalburg is very pro police guy. Also maynard James Keenan (lead singer of the band tool) is pro police


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> Shaq was a reserve with the LA County Sheriff's Department so maybe MSW might have a better answer for that question. I haven't seen anything about it in quite a while.
> 
> I can say that Shaq is very police friendly. I've not run into him myself but know a lot of people who have and all have said he was a good guy, very friendly, and always took pictures with the guys. He also paid for several police cars that were burned and totaled after a couple of the Lakers' championship wins when he was playing with them.
> 
> ...







One of my favorite episodes from his show.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Jay Leno was and continues to be the best. He's attended numerous LAPD divisional Christmas parties for more than 20 years, does an hour long stand up (for free) and then donates several thousand dollars to that division's station fund. He also hosts personal tours for officers who happen to stop by his garage, which is on the edge of Burbank Airport. It's where he houses many of his personal car collection. Very nice guy and very down to earth.


Well, he IS a local kid, still kinda has his accent. So, we should expect as much.



NEPS said:


> My only brushes with greatness were many years ago with a *pro-police state* supreme judicial court justice whom I stopped (twice) for minor traffic violations. In both instances, he was quite friendly and let me off with a warning.


A LIBERAL Police State, right? I have a patch from Boston State College that if you read it top to bottom says, Boston Campus Police State. I've always gotten a chuckle out of that.

Where I work, we get celebrities all the time. I've met very few as those details just are at a lousy time, but Robin Williams (God rest his soul) and Sylvester Stallone were very friendly.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

That's a great episode of Jay's Garage. That garage is actually on the property of Burbank Airport and stores a lot of cars in it. It's also on the border of the City of Burbank and the City of Los Angeles, specifically North Hollywood Division. We would often see Jay riding around town in one of his cars. He was always friendly and would wave to pretty much everyone, police and citizens alike.

On a side note, if you watch that video, at the 13:16 mark, you can see them approaching a traffic signal at an intersection, which is San Fernando Road and Sunland Boulevard. About 25 yards from there is where we had our first female officer shot and killed in the line of duty back in 1991; Officer Tina Kerbrat.


----------

